# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kırgızistan'da devrik liderin kardeşi tutuklandı

## bozok

*Kırgızistan'da devrik liderin kardeşi tutuklandı*



*10:49 | 22 Temmuz 2010 / MİLLİYET*

Kırgızistan İçişleri Bakanı Kubatbek Baybolov, devrik lider Kurmanbek Bakiyev’in kardeşi Ahmet Bakiyev’in Celalabad eyaletinde polis tarafından tutuklandığını doğruladı.

Baybolov, basına açıklamasında, Ahmet Bakiyev’in, yanındaki birkaç kişiyle tutuklandığını belirterek üzerinde bir tabanca, maske, sakal, bıyık ve peruk çıktığını ifade etti.

Kubatbek Baybolov, Ahmet Bakiyev’in bugün Bişkek’e getirilerek sorgulanacağını belirtti. Celalabad’da bulunmasına rağmen, Ahmet Bakiyev’in bunca zaman neden tutuklanmadığı yönündeki bir soruya karşılık Baybolov, "Milli İstihbarat Hiztmetleri’nin (GSNB) yetkileri üzerimde olsaydı kendisini çoktan bulurdum" diye konuştu.

Kırgızistan’da 7 Nisanda iktidarı elinden alınan Kurmanbek Bakiyev ülkeyi terk etmişti.

Kardeşinin iktidarı döneminde Celalabad eyaletinde kaymakamlık görevinde bulunan Ahmet Bakiyev, mayıs ayında Celalabad eyalet valilik binasını işgal etmekle ve Kırgız ve üzbek halklarını karşı karşıya getirmekle suçlanmıştı. Ahmet Bakiyev hakkında arama kararı çıkarılmıştı.

...

----------

